# Nothing to do at work



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Gone are the days of working 84 hours a week, as owner I show up whenever I want or whenever I'm actually needed which is rather meh. I can sign off people early when I'm around but they seem content with their hours so far and our little system is bringing in the cash. If it ain't broken dont fix it yes?

Unfortunately that means I have nothing to do at work and I don't want to live it up too much with my family either, it seems my life is out of balance. I've thought of starting another business as we're not exactly rich yet, stable yes, but not rich. But the missus too is also rather content with our finances and once again... if ain't broken don't fix it yes?

She also seems frightened I might pull the workaholic out in me again, she was shocked how I could do 84 hours consistently. Only after I ended up being owner she stopped whining.
:scratchhead:

Meh, don't know how to explain it to her that I need something to do either then mucking around or sleeping in my office or living it up.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

how many hours a day are you working?

Starting another business be a huge money sink... on the other hand, having two lines of income is not a bad idea should one dry up.

I agree with her that 84 hours a week is not good as it leaves no time for your family.

How about doing some volunteer work?

Why don't you want to do things with your family? Do you have kids?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Depends really, I expect to be working 12 hours once xmas comes, happens every school holidays. One quiet periods I just "work" probably 4 or 6. Yes it will be a money sink, and it's risky. Taking over an established business was great, starting a new one though... have a 2 year survival period before I can really expect profits.

I do enjoy time with my daughter, but I need to work and keep my life in balance. Volunteer work I am thinking about, but I still wanna get paid. As for another line of work I'm so used to being boss now however I doubt I can accept anything less then a supervisor or management position lol, but then I don't really like management contracts, I like my freedom.

I have ideas for a new business but wifey keeps shooting me down with them, as it's very difficult to start new businesses here in rat race city.


----------



## maccheese (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree with volunteer work. If the amount of work you are doing now is providing, what better to do than give back. Every waking hour of the day doesn't have to be about you working and earning a dollar for that work. What about home projects? Don't want to learn a second or third language? No hobbies?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Depends really, I expect to be working 12 hours once xmas comes, happens every school holidays. One quiet periods I just "work" probably 4 or 6. Yes it will be a money sink, and it's risky. Taking over an established business was great, starting a new one though... have a 2 year survival period before I can really expect profits.
> 
> I do enjoy time with my daughter, but I need to work and keep my life in balance. Volunteer work I am thinking about, but I still wanna get paid. As for another line of work I'm so used to being boss now however I doubt I can accept anything less then a supervisor or management position lol, but then I don't really like management contracts, I like my freedom.
> 
> I have ideas for a new business but wifey keeps shooting me down with them, as it's very difficult to start new businesses here in rat race city.


It sounds to me like you want to get back into workaholic mode.

if you normally for 4-6 hours, what kind of business could you start that would give you just a few hours a day more?

You say that on holidays you usually end up work 12 hour days. So you are missing a lot of time with your wife and child. Honestly it sounds like you do not want to spend time with them.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It's only for 4x a year and 2 weeks each time I end up working that much, giving me a bit too much time most of the year for my family, and I'm not saying I don't enjoy time with them. And I'm in the F&B industry so I want to open up another restaurant, maybe even a bar (though probably not, liquor licenses and all that).

It's not that I don't enjoy my free time, but I just feel useless just living it up and I already have plenty of time for hobbies and my family - time that I feel may be a little wasted, especially when our income is still short of my goal for full financial stability which is 100k


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> It's only for 4x a year and 2 weeks each time I end up working that much, giving me a bit too much time most of the year for my family, and I'm not saying I don't enjoy time with them. And I'm in the F&B industry so I want to open up another restaurant, maybe even a bar (though probably not, liquor licenses and all that).
> 
> It's not that I don't enjoy my free time, but I just feel useless just living it up and I already have plenty of time for hobbies and my family - time that I feel may be a little wasted, especially when our income is still short of my goal for full financial stability which is 100k


Is there something you can do on a smaller scale? Maybe something at a mall where there is a lot of traffic and a small menu? or a franchise?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well franchising will mean following after another brand and their board of directors, and just like management contracts I prefer my freedom. Opening up a joint at a mall is just as risky as opening up any business however. I understand the risks, especially in the very competitive environment here, if I can't survive the first 2 years to establish the business consider it a ton of money lost. It will eat up my time regardless.

F&B doesn't make its money through just traffic, it's repeat customers that are the main income. But I am confident that I can expand, it's not like I'm going to open up ala carte when people are mostly into fast and nice food nowadays. The problem is convincing my wife that I need it, and for a while I expect to be working alot to cut labor costs starting up the business. That's what she's scared about.

Meh I don't know...


----------



## maccheese (Jul 25, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Well franchising will mean following after another brand and their board of directors, and just like management contracts I prefer my freedom. Opening up a joint at a mall is just as risky as opening up any business however. I understand the risks, especially in the very competitive environment here, if I can't survive the first 2 years to establish the business consider it a ton of money lost. It will eat up my time regardless.
> 
> F&B doesn't make its money through just traffic, it's repeat customers that are the main income. But I am confident that I can expand, it's not like I'm going to open up ala carte when people are mostly into fast and nice food nowadays. The problem is convincing my wife that I need it, and for a while I expect to be working alot to cut labor costs starting up the business. That's what she's scared about.
> 
> Meh I don't know...


I think you should "just be" for a while and enjoy the slow lane. I know exactly how you feel. I used to work a lot and be very busy and due to certain circumstances, I had to slow it down. Trust me, there are many days when I feel I am not doing enough or my life is slow, but I remind myself that this slow time is a good thing and instead of trying to be busy all the time, just try to "be."


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It's hard though, like when it gets busy I feel so alive! But then just as you build up momentum... *sigh*


----------

